# My track Thread



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys

Construction of my track has finnally started! I picked up A 1.20M X 2.22M bord which Will be the base for my track, its a killer for storage but its will be great for size, I got it for free (one of the advantages of still going to school) of my Tech teacher and made a saving of about $60. I am going down to spotlight the week to get some green felt which will strech my buget a bit but I reckon it will make it look great.

I am now starting to get some track in so I need some help with the 4 lane timer. I am a bit in the dark about how to do this so any help would be great

Updates soon

Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

I got the stands for my plank of wood (for free) and put an undercoat on them, there going to be painted later this week and then I can start getting in the rest of the track.

Pictures soon

Tom


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Good luck with your project! The first few steps are always the hardest -- kind of like you need to get the ball rolling, so to speak. 

'doba


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't forget to get that digital camera out and take some pix of your project as you progress. Thanks! rr 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

Today I went down to the hobby shop and picked up the first peaces of track, I got 2 packs of 1/8 6 inch turns, I need 32 6 inch and 32 9 inch in my track so I am still a long way to go. I am getting a part time job soon so that will speed things up a bit and get mum off my back about spending money on the "silly little cars".

Pictures as soon as I can

Tom


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Tom.

What track layout are you going with, and did you get an initial track set, or are you doing it all by getting individual track packages?


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am using the track layout which is thumbnailed on the top post of the thred, I am buliding the enire track out of single peaces to make sure it is all top quality.

Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys

On my track I am doing a kind of plank system with wood aroud the track, with peoples names on there who have donated or helped in any way. For more information on how you can get a plank, PM me.

Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, I don't see the thumbnail, but it still has to be a cost saver to at least start with a set to get some of the common pieces you'll need as opposed to buying them all on an as needed piece buy. If nothing else, you have some trade bait. Just post some pix too. Thanks, rr :thumbsup:


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Pic*

Yeah sorry I got my Threads mixed up, ill post it now.

Yeah I thought of that but I think Getting it all bit by bit will make it affordable over many months rather than buying a big set which I can't afford now. Plus it will be better when it is finished.

more pics when I can find the cord to the cam. ill go look now...


Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Track Pics*

Hey guys

Found the cord to the cam

I am buliding my track on a big 3.5 X 1.2 metre Board of wood.


I am using 4 peaces of wood to hold my board off the ground undercoated and then painted in a red-brown. The height of the board is big enough to be able to sit in on the ground and have controller holders.

Earlier today I Glued the legs to the back of the board. And tommorow it will be ready to sit up and start putting my green felt onto it.

Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

Well my table legs are dry and so I flipped it over to have a look and the middle sagged a lot more than I though it wood, so now I have to make to more legs to put in the middle. I cant be stuffed undercoating and painting thease and given that they are in the middle and you wont be able to see them much they are going on bare.

Mention to Andrij for the offer of track, thanks mate

Tom


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Why so close to the floor?  rr


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Tom, a framework should really be used around your table top with support at ends and every 16 inches O/C through the center. This will keep you from getting twisting/warping and sagging.

Doing a search On Benchwork, here are some examples:
http://www.railimages.com/gallery/scottstephenson/aac
(note the holes drilled for running wiring for lighting, power taps etc. Also this one has boards running upwards for a backdrop (you wont need this with a freestanding track where you have access all the way around)
You can build 2 sections like this and then bolt them together, THEN you can set your table on them and screw it down as needed. If you want to raise a section of track you can cut into the sheet (we call this cookie cutter method)and use risers screwed into the framework below.

http://www.miannebenchwork.com/default.htm
Look near the bottom right on this page and you will see another example with legs added.

Here is a good explanation on Benchwork types. It is set up for model railroaders but applies equally to Slotcars
http://www.hrtrains.com/classnotes4.html

Here : http://www.trains.com/TRC/CS/forums/1079902/ShowPost.aspx
4th post down (by mister beasley) shows a photo of built benchwork that would be aproximately identical to what you would need for your Sheet.

And here is what I mean by Cookie Cutter. Here is the over under section of my Layout


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys

The table is low because It is designed to go on top of an exsisting table which I already have but still be trasportable. I have fixed the sagging by moving the legs closer in and it is ready to start laying down the felt... When i get it

Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

The other day I went to the local spotlight store to pick up the material for my track. I don think they have ever seen a male in that store before but I found what I needed. I got a blig old peace of this green stuff which looks exactly like grass, I am stoked it will make my track look awsome. I am sticking it to my bored soon any good techniques for getting it down so it will stay tight?

Tom


----------



## BRAND X (Dec 6, 2006)

IT'S TIME TO HAVE FUN NOW.....
Try 3m spray adhesive(wear a mask) or a light coat of contact cement. I used the spray glue with a foam-backed imitation suede material and plenty of ventilation.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey

Yeah its going to be awsome, this weeked is when it looks like it is going to happen. contact cement is what i am going to use.

Tom


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

If you are in Sydney, and are short on some track, shoot me an email.

I have a whole stack of used but still in good condition tomy track if you are short of anything.

Cheers

Andrij


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys

My parents reckon that the board i have for the track is to big, they say is i want it that size i am going to have to cut the board in halve for storage and stick the board back together when i have it out. anybody have any good techniques to easily connect it apart and back together again?


Tom


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys

Discard last post, I am getting a real big shed just for the track which I am so stoked about. 

Tom


----------

